# Stellenangebot:   Elektro-"SPS"-Techniker m/w   gesucht  --  Raum Tübingen



## stebohht (2 April 2014)

Wir sind ein anerkanntes Unternehmen im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau und Lohnmontagen und suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Teams einen:

*Elektro (SPS) Techniker m/w*

*Zu Ihren Aufgaben gehören:
** Anschlussarbeiten an Maschinen / Anlagen im Hause
* Anpassungen / Änderungen am Schaltschrank
* SPS - Programmierung Siemens S7 
* Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen
* Service beim Kunden

*Ihr Profil:*
* Ausbildung als Mechatroniker /-in oder Elektroniker /-in mit Abschluss und 
   entsprechender Berufserfahrung (gerne auch mit weiterführenden Qualifikationen)
* Erfahrungen im Anlagen- und Schaltschrankbau
* Gute Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Siemens SPS S7 Programmierung
* Gute Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift
* Gute Teamfähigkeit sowie selbständiges und strukturiertes Arbeiten  


Wenn Sie über gutes fachliches Können verfügen, Freude an neuer Technik haben und sich in der oben genannten
Aufgabe verantwortungsvoll engagieren und weiterbilden wollen, bitten wir um Ihre ausführliche Bewerbung.

Wir freuen uns auf Sie!

*Anschrift und Kontakt:*
STEBO  Handhabungstechnik GmbH & Co. KG
Herr Helmut Steinhilber
Brunnenstr. 41-43
72411 Bodelshausen

Tel.:         07471 9607 0
Fax.:       07471 9607 50
Email:     hht@stebo.net 
Internet:  www.hht.stebo.net


----------

